# Nostalgia For Us Old Bikers (part2)



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

How we spent our ( part of) evenings....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Roger said:


> How we spent our ( part of) evenings....


Nice pic, poignant, I am too young for those bikes, it was an FS1E then a KH250 for me, similar scene though. Great fun, times that'll never come back.







What fun can a 17 year old have today with a piss poor Citroen Saxo with a big pipe, paying Â£100's a month on HP and Â£1000's in insurance for peanuts worth of excitement. It's very sad.

17 years old with 100mph motorbikes, we were very lucky people









I see groups parked up at scenes near me, Skipton, Devils Bridge and Sherburn-in-Elmet, mostly fat middle aged blokes on race reps, they look really old to me (I'm 44) it's all gone wrong.


----------



## Bill Thornton (Nov 17, 2005)

Just found the pics are they your paintings and whats the medium?


----------

